# Polenta



## college_cook (Jul 20, 2005)

I want to make polenta, but all of the recipes i find seem to differ a lot.  Can you guys post some polenta recipes that work for you?  I mostly concerned with the proportions of water and cornmeal, so I get the right texture.  Other flavors I can take care of myself.

Thanks


----------



## GB (Jul 20, 2005)

The proportions I user are 4 cups of liquid to one cup of polenta. That works very well for me.

I bring the liquid to a boil and add some salt. Then I reduce the heat and whisk in the polenta in a thin steam. Once it is all combined I switch to a big spoon to stir (I would say wooden spoon, but I have switched to plastic). From this point you can add in anything else you like. I had some leftover sausage the other day so I made polenta for breakfast and added the sausage. Cheese works very well here too. Polenta is great for adding just about anything you can think of


----------



## Little Miss J (Jul 20, 2005)

i use four parts water to one part cornmeal for a sloppier one , if you like it not so gloopy use 3 parts water to one part cornmeal.

try cooking it in stock instead of water.... 
or adding parmesan cheese....
or dried fruit such as dates or apricots....
herbs or spices.....anything really

you can also put it in a tin and cool it, then slice it and fry it....

i usually make it with chicken stock then put in parmesan cheese and sage and have it with an tomato and olive chicken casserole and grilled zucchinis


----------



## college_cook (Jul 21, 2005)

thanks for the tips guys! this helps a lot!


----------



## Zereh (Jul 21, 2005)

Just had to share this polenta recipe, it's the best I've had:

*Brie & Parmesan Polenta*

5 1/2 c water
1 t salt
1 clove garlic, pressed
1 1/2 course-ground or regular white or yellow cornmeal
5-ounces chilled Brie (rind removed), cut into 1/2-inch peices
1 1/4 c freshly grated parmesan (about 4-ounces)
cayenne pepper
ground white pepper
ground nutmeg

Bring the water, salt and garlic to a boil in a heavy large saucepan over medium-high heat. Gradually add cornmeal, whisking until smooth. Reduce heat to medium and simmer until thick and creamy, whisking constantly, about 8 minutes. Stir in Brie and half of the parmesan. Season to taste with cayenne, white pepper and nutmeg. Whisk until poltena thickens slightly, about 2 minutes. Transfer to a large bowl. Sprinkle with remaining parmesan and serve.

(Can be made 2 hours ahead. Cover and let stand at room temprature. Rewarm in 450 degree F oven for 10 minutes, thinning with more water if needed.)


Z


----------



## Haggis (Jul 23, 2005)

As some other users have mentioned before, the generally accepted ratios for instant polenta are 3:1 water:polenta if you are planning to cool it down then maybe grill or bake it. If you want 'soft' polenta then the ration is about 4:1.

Just remember, add the polenta in a thin stream to the water stirring constantly. This way you can avoid any unwanted lumps.


----------

